# How does your country/state/autorities handle different violations in traffic?



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello, 

aksing out of curiosity how your country you live handle differnt violations like driving of the allowed tempolimit?

Do you have also a Point system? 

It's largery different, depends on how much you drov over the speed limit.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Tempolimit? :dunno: What is that? A temporary speed limit at roadworks or something?

Dealing with traffic violations is fairly universal, regardless of where in the world you are. Here in Canada, fines are the most common, though if the offense is really minor (IE: You forgot to put your new Insurance Validation Decal on your number plate and it's still within 24 hours past the expiry date), a warning may be issued instead. Depending on the violation, demerit points MAY be added as well. In Canada, like many other countries, fines double if they occur in a roadworks area (The "Crew Working" sign at either end of the roadworks marks the boundary where fines are doubled)


----------



## philimonas (Dec 16, 2008)

He means speed limit 
In Greece the fines are the following:

 less than +20 Km/h: 40e
 between +20Km/h and +30 Km/h: 100e
 more than +30Km/h, 350e and driver's license revoked for 60 days
 more than 150Km/h on a motorway, as above
 more than 130Km/h on a fast road ("Schnelstrasse"), as above 
 more than 120Km/h on other roads, as above

The fines are halved if you pay within 10 days of the violation.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Tempolimit? :dunno: What is that? A temporary speed limit at roadworks or something?
> 
> Dealing with traffic violations is fairly universal, regardless of where in the world you are. Here in Canada, fines are the most common, though if the offense is really minor (IE: You forgot to put your new Insurance Validation Decal on your number plate and it's still within 24 hours past the expiry date), a warning may be issued instead. Depending on the violation, demerit points MAY be added as well. In Canada, like many other countries, fines double if they occur in a roadworks area (The "Crew Working" sign at either end of the roadworks marks the boundary where fines are doubled)


You say "number plate" in Canada?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah i mean speed limit 

well if yiu drive 31 km/h more than allowd in cities or viallges your got a revoke for a month
if you drive 41 km/h more than allowed on countryroads or autobahns you got a revoke also a month and 3 points . 

if you are over the speedlimit of 29 km/h on countryroads or autobahns you get 3 points and a fine of 105 Euro but no revoke, for example


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

We have points in the UK, but not in Portugal. In the UK the number plate only comes in if there is a camera, and then they check what your adress is.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Penn's Woods said:


> You say "number plate" in Canada?


Just seems to be a universal term to me. Where I am, it's commonly called a "plate" or "tag". IE: Last vehicle through, is a blue Dodge Dakota, Alberta tag, Whiskey Charlie Bravo, Niner, one, one. Yes, that IS a real number plate.


----------



## Interstate275Fla (Dec 1, 2009)

*Traffic Violations in Florida*

In the USA, it depends on the laws of the fifty individual states. Basically, traffic violations are handled by fines and points assessed on your driving record.

Here in Florida, traffic violations are civil infractions for which a fine and points are assessed. However, certain traffic violations are considered criminal offenses. Here are the point values for the various traffic violations in Florida according to the Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles (HSMV) website:

Speeding, 15 mph or less: 3 points
Speeding, 16 mph or more: 4 points
Running a red light: 4 points
Violation of a traffic control sign or device: 4 points
Improper lane change: 3 points
Other moving violations: 3 points
Other moving violations when an accident is involved: 4 points
Passing a stopped school bus: 4 points

Then you got your fines for traffic violations, and here is a selected schedule from the Clerk of the Circuit Court of Pinellas County, Florida website:

Moving violations: $166.00
Running a red light: $231.00
Failure to stop for a school bus: $271.00
Speeding:
6 to 9 mph: $131.00
10 to 14 mph: $206.00
15 to 19 mph: $256.00
20 to 29 mph: $281.00
30 mph and above: Mandatory court appearance
Passing a stopped school bus: $271.00
Failure to pay toll on a toll facility such as the Sunshine Skyway (Interstate 275) or the Pinellas Bayway (FL 682) in St. Petersburg: $206.00.

Next you have certain offenses which are criminal offenses, such as reckless driving, driving while intoxicated and leaving the scene of an accident. These are criminal offenses which require appearance in court as these offenses carry the possibility of jail time as well as substantial fines.

Traffic violations in Florida are documented by the officer that pulls you over on a Florida Uniform Traffic Citation form, more known as a traffic ticket. For civil infractions the officer will give you a ticket to sign and send you on your way with instructions to satisfy the ticket. On the other hand, criminal traffic charges may end up with the citation being issued as a notice to appear to actual physical arrest and transport to the county jail. For driving while intoxicated cases, arrest and transport to jail is mandatory and you are not released until at least you are sober enough, even if you could post bail.

If you are visiting Florida from another USA state and you are given a traffic citation, the State of Florida sends this information to your home USA state so that it can be placed on your record. Various compacts between the states make this possible.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

I've never understood the point of signing a ticket... In Ontario we don't sign. They just fill it out and then give you a copy.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Just seems to be a universal term to me. Where I am, it's commonly called a "plate" or "tag". IE: Last vehicle through, is a blue Dodge Dakota, Alberta tag, Whiskey Charlie Bravo, Niner, one, one. Yes, that IS a real number plate.


To me it sounds British. In the U.S., we'd say "license plate." (Or "plate" or "tag.") Didn't know whether you were saying "number plate" because Canadians do or for the benefit of non-North-American readers. Just linguistic curiosity here


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> I've never understood the point of signing a ticket... In Ontario we don't sign. They just fill it out and then give you a copy.


That just shows that you actually got the ticket. The signature bit is evidence that you actually signed off on it.


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

Bartolo said:


> I've never understood the point of signing a ticket... In Ontario we don't sign. They just fill it out and then give you a copy.


The signature is proof of receipt. In some states, like Florida, it is required that you sign the ticket and, if you refuse, you can be arrested for refusal to sign the ticket. On the other hand, if the cop forgets to get you to sign the ticket, there is no proof that you were served with your copy and the ticket can be dismissed. Many people make the mistake of assuming that signing the ticket is proof of guilt or proof that you admit the violation the cop is accusing you and don't read the line preceding the signature lines where it says that you acknowledge receipt of the ticket and agree to exercise one of the options in the back (pay and get points, go to school and avoid the points or request a trial to contest the ticket).


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

Interstate275Fla said:


> In the USA, it depends on the laws of the fifty individual states. Basically, traffic violations are handled by fines and points assessed on your driving record.
> 
> Here in Florida, traffic violations are civil infractions for which a fine and points are assessed. However, certain traffic violations are considered criminal offenses. Here are the point values for the various traffic violations in Florida according to the Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles (HSMV) website:
> 
> ...


Florida had a pretty decent traffic ticket system until a few years back whne the legislature turned it into a revenue collection system to balance the budget with outrageous fines that bear no relationship to the actual seriousness of the violations and which make some troopers and cops reluctant to write tickets because of the prices. For example, it's not uncommon for state troopers to write people for 9 mph over the limit even when they went much faster. Part of the problem is that speed limits in Florida are not set by engineering methods, such as the 85th percentile, but by parochial political considerations and are unreasonably law and unrelated to actual road conditions.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

I've just received a letter from the Spanish Minister of the Interior (well, it's signed by him ) saying blah blah we've reduced the deaths to a half in 5 years blah blah this is the new traffic law.

We have a Point system. It began in July 2007, when the drivers with licenses over 2 years old received 12 points, while the rest received 8. If you have not commited an infraction for two years you receive +2 points, and again every 2 years if you still haven't, until you reach 15 points.

This is a list of infractions that _cost_ points (scanned from the brochure I received)



```
1) -Breath Alcohol Content >0,50 mg/l or >0,30 mg/l for professional drivers or people with less than 2 years of license: [B]6 points[/B]

-Breath Alcohol Content >0,25 mg/l or >0,15 mg/l for professional drivers or people with less than 2 years of license: [B]4 points[/B]

2) Driving under the influence of drugs: [B]6 points[/B]

3) Refusal to do a drug/alcohol test: [B]6 points[/B]

4) Reckless driving, driving in the opposite direction, participating in illegal races: [B]6 points[/B]

5) Using radar detectors/inhibitors: [B]6 points[/B]

6) Exceeding the driving times more than a 50%/rest less than the 50% than what the law says (this is for professional drivers): [B]6 points[/B]

7) Altering the tachograph/speed limiter (also for professional drivers):[B] 6 points[/B]

8) Driving without the necessary license: [B]4 points[/B]

9) Throwing objects: [B]4 points[/B]

10) Not respecting priority rules/stop signs/give way sings/red lights: [B]4 points[/B]

11) Illegal overtakings: [B]4 points[/B]

12) Overtaking cyclists riskyly: [B]4 points[/B]

13) Doing a U-turn where prohibited: [B]3 points[/B]

14) Driving reverse on highways: [B]4 points[/B]

15) Not respecting the signs done by the police officers: [B]4 points[/B]

16) Not respecting the safety distance: [B]4 points[/B]

17) Using mobile phones/earphones/headphones/programming the navigator system while driving: [B]3 points[/B]

18) Not using the seat belt, child retraint system, helmet, etc: [B]3 points[/B]

19) Driving with the license suspended/withdrawn:[B] 4 points.[/B]

20) Exceeding the speed limits.
```










If you speed even more it is considered a crime and you go to a trial


----------



## rarse (Jan 3, 2010)

In Switzerland, every km over speed limit is 25 CHF.

Example in city: 51 km/h = 25CHF
52 km/h = 50CHF
or on motorway: 127 km/h = 175 CHF etc.

1 CHF = 0,70 EUR


----------



## philimonas (Dec 16, 2008)

Can you be fined for +1 Km/h?

I also find it ridiculous that you get the same fine for doing 60Km/h inside city limits (+20%) or for doing 130Km/h on a motorway (+8%). But that's almost the same everywhere


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

Cicerón said:


> I've just received a letter from the Spanish Minister of the Interior (well, it's signed by him ) saying blah blah we've reduced the deaths to a half in 5 years blah blah this is the new traffic law.
> 
> We have a Point system. It began in July 2007, when the drivers with licenses over 2 years old received 12 points, while the rest received 8. If you have not commited an infraction for two years you receive +2 points, and again every 2 years if you still haven't, until you reach 15 points.
> 
> ...


In Florida, and many other U.S. states the points are added, not taken off. You start with 0 points and if you pay the fine or a judge or magistrate assesses the points in court, then you accumulate points which are good for 3 years. Your license is suspended for different lengths of time according to the number of points that you get in a given period of months, and your auto insurance rates rise.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

In Denmark, there's a 3 point system. Once you get 3 points they'll take your license for good.

If you are going 30% over speed limit (65 in 50 zones) you'll get one point


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Danielk2 said:


> In Denmark, there's a 3 point system. Once you get 3 points they'll take your license for good.
> 
> If you are going 30% over speed limit (65 in 50 zones) you'll get one point


3 Points?? Holy shit....


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

the violations that you can get points for in Denmark are:

-Crossing on red
-Wrong-way driving
-Driving on shoulder
-Tailgating
-Driving on railroad tracks
-Passing median on left
-Illegal overtaking
-Speeding when being overtaked
-Illegal lane change
-Passing in a crosswalk
-Failure to yield or stop
-Racing
-Exceeding speed limit by more than 30%
-Not using seatbelts

You will get from 1 to 3 points depending on how severe the violation is


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Danielk2 said:


> the violations that you can get points for in Denmark are:
> 
> -Crossing on red
> -Wrong-way driving
> ...


same as here, but more tolerane with the point system. i got 3 points because i drove 29km/h above the speed limit, but they don't take my license...
i would had driven 41 km/h above the limit, then they would have taken my license for a month.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

How many points is it possible to get where you live??


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

18


----------

